# Spieletest - The Last Remnant



## System (20. März 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,679423


----------



## Vidaro (20. März 2009)

eine finde ich zu shclechte wertung kalr ein überreisser is es generell nicht aber hohen 70er hat es schon verdient!
nur schade das sie die textur fehler udn alles nicht in den griff bekommen haben :-/
egal ich werds ma dennoch holen hab die Xbox version mal gespielt und mir hats gefallen!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. März 2009)

Kulliges Review. Abgesehen vom Texturproblem gibt es als Hauptnegativpunkt lediglich „zu leicht“? Wurde das Auto-Leveln der Gegner für die PC Version entfernt oder was? :o

Kein Wort zur Umsetzung der Steuerung auf dem PC? Einstieg und Handhabung ist in der Umsetzung nun so leicht und verständlich, wie es sein sollte? Und dazu gibt es dann einige Bilder aus den ersten 60 Minuten Spielzeit?


----------



## Huskyboy (20. März 2009)

wer ist denn Christan Schönlein schon wieder?

Jedenfalls hat er scheinbar recht, so wie sich das liest ist die umsetzung (des eh schon nicht wirklich guten spieles) schlampig³ an diesen total unfairen Bossfight erinnere ich mich noch, danach hatte ich absolut keine motivation mehr weiter zu spielen, fatal für so ein Spiel

ausgehend von der 360 version dürfte die wertung gerechtfertigt sein


----------



## smooth1980 (20. März 2009)

Vorsicht das Spiel kann laut Amazon Kunden erst am 09.04.09 aktiviert werden. Ich warte lieber noch mit dem Kauf . Die Wertung finde Ich persönlich jetzt zwar nicht überzeugend , werde es aber dennoch in Erwägung ziehen das Spiel zu kaufen. Aber erst wenn Ich mit Gewissheit sagen kann das mans auch aktivieren kann . Sollte das stimmen mit dem 09.04.09 dann finde Ich das eine bodenlose Frechheit .

MFG Smooth1980


----------



## Necrolan (20. März 2009)

Finde den Test ein bischen wenig, für solch ein riesen Spiel. Habe erst vorhin die Pc-Demo gezockt und muss sagen es ist wie Final Fantasy richtig schöne alte Schule.
Von den Grafiknachladern habe ich nichts mitbekommen, da ich alles auf hoch gestellt habe selbst das Loid. 
Die nachlade Zeiten vom Kampf zu KArte beträgt wenn es hoch kommt 5 sec.
Die story finde ich auch nicht schlecht, es ist halt in japano-Rgps so das immer einer Böse ist der die Welt stürzen oder vernichten will.
Ist deswegen Final fantasy,Witcher,Fallout,Starwars schlecht.
Ich werde es mir kaufen da ich auf solche Spiele stehe und dieses Genre auf dem Pc so nicht vertretten ist.
Konntet ihr euer Spiel aktivieren?
Denn kaufen kann man es schon, bloss steam sagt aktivierung erst 9.4.09.
Da wären wir beim nächsten Thema: Aktivierungsgängelung der Originalbesitzer.


----------



## excitusz (20. März 2009)

Necrolan am 20.03.2009 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde den Test ein bischen wenig, für solch ein riesen Spiel. Habe erst vorhin die Pc-Demo gezockt und muss sagen es ist wie Final Fantasy richtig schöne alte Schule.
> Von den Grafiknachladern habe ich nichts mitbekommen, da ich alles auf hoch gestellt habe selbst das Loid.
> Die nachlade Zeiten vom Kampf zu KArte beträgt wenn es hoch kommt 5 sec.
> Die story finde ich auch nicht schlecht, es ist halt in japano-Rgps so das immer einer Böse ist der die Welt stürzen oder vernichten will.
> ...



mit ff solltest du es, wie schon einige, nicht vergleichen, es ist fast ein ganz anderes Genre/welt und Überhaupt nicht mit so spielen wie ff zu vergleichen.

Die Wertung ist völlig gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Necrolan (20. März 2009)

excitusz am 20.03.2009 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Necrolan am 20.03.2009 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine von der Story her


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2009)

System am 20.03.2009 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> „Ist das Japano-Rollenspiel-Genre vom Aussterben bedroht?“




auf dem pc hat das genre nie gelebt, also kann es wohl auch nicht aussterben.
auf konsolen hingegen erfreut es sich -bekanntlich (?)- bester gesundheit.
was soll die frage also?  :-o


----------



## Alf1507 (20. März 2009)

Necrolan am 20.03.2009 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde den Test ein bischen wenig, für solch ein riesen Spiel. Habe erst vorhin die Pc-Demo gezockt und muss sagen es ist wie Final Fantasy richtig schöne alte Schule.
> Von den Grafiknachladern habe ich nichts mitbekommen, da ich alles auf hoch gestellt habe selbst das Loid.
> Die nachlade Zeiten vom Kampf zu KArte beträgt wenn es hoch kommt 5 sec.
> Die story finde ich auch nicht schlecht, es ist halt in japano-Rgps so das immer einer Böse ist der die Welt stürzen oder vernichten will.
> ...


Wäre nett wenn mal jemand was zur Aktivierung sagen könnte. Ich würde mir das Spiel nämlich auch gerne kaufen. Allerdings habe ich keine Lust mir das Ding zu holen und es dann, wegen der Aktivierung, nicht spielen zu können.


----------



## BlackDead (20. März 2009)

Bonkic am 20.03.2009 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> System am 20.03.2009 12:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber langsam aber sicher ist auch dort die Luft raus.
Oder welches JRPG war in den letzten Jahren wirklich herausragend?


----------



## ZeroCool81LE (20. März 2009)

So also spielen kann man es noch nicht, da Steam sich sträubt. Für alle die ebenso wie ich warten ... habe mich mit Kochmedia und Square Enix in Verbindung gesetzt und diese Antwort bekommen.

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Offizieller Release des Spiels ist in der Tat heute, wodurch auch ab heute die

Aktivierungen bei Steam hätten möglich sein sollen. Aus welchem Grund dies im
Moment noch nicht möglich ist können wir Ihnen zwar leider nicht sagen, jedoch

ist das Problem als solches bekannt und Square Enix steht zur Zeit mit Valve
in Kontakt um das Problem schnellstmöglich zu beheben und die Aktivierungen zu

ermöglichen.

Wir hoffen, dass es bis heute abend funktionieren sollte. Für die
Unannehmlichkeiten bitten wir um Entschuldigung.



ACHTUNG: Wenn Sie auf diese Email antworten lassen Sie bitte unbedingt die
Betreffzeile unverändert. Nur so kann Ihre Anfrage dem bisherigen
Schriftwechsel zugeordnet werden.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ihr Hotline-Team

KOCH Media GmbH
Technischer Dienst
Lochhamer Str. 9
D-82152 Planegg/München


Telefon: 0900 1 807 207

Preise aus dem Festnetz:

Deutschland:    0,62 Euro/Min.
Schweiz:        1,19 Fr./Min
Österreich:     0,53 Euro/Min.

Erreichbar Mo-Fr 10-21 Uhr Sa+So 10-16 Uhr

Fax:  (0049) 089 / 24 24 5 - 241

Homepage: http:\\support.kochmedia.com

___________________________________

Geschäftsführer: Dr. Klemens Kundratitz, Stefan Kapelari
Eingetragen im Handelsregister München HRB 105290


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2009)

BlackDead am 20.03.2009 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 20.03.2009 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



persona 4
suikoden 5
star ocean 4
monster hunter 2nd
valkyria chronicles
rogue galaxy
etc. etc.

daneben natürlich noch tonnenweise -sehr erfolgreiche!- remakes, insbesondere für nintendo ds.
natürlich auch relativ viel mittelmässiger kram und leider schwächelt gerade square-enix in letzter zeit auch ein wenig, aber die werden sich wohl wieder fangen.


----------



## BlackDead (20. März 2009)

Bonkic am 20.03.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> persona 4
> suikoden 5
> star ocean 4
> monster hunter 2nd
> ...




Von der Liste würde ich persönlich nur Persona als herausragend bezeichnend. 
Die anderen sind ja mehr oder weniger Standard was sie aber nicht schlecht macht. 
Aber da ich keinen Titel der genannten Titel gespielt habe erlaube ich mir auch kein wirkliches Urteil, ich habe einfach nur den Eindruck gehabt das in diesen Genre in den letzten Jahren zwar gut ebis sehr gute Titel herausgekommen sind aber nichts wirklich besonderes.


----------



## kaano (20. März 2009)

BlackDead am 20.03.2009 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 20.03.2009 15:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kennt wer Monster Hunter nicht! Gibs glaub ich leider nur in Japan.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (20. März 2009)

Schön, daß man den Leser-Kommentaren dann entnehmen darf, daß Steam wieder mit von der Partie ist. Scheint inzwischen so normal zu sein, daß man es nicht weiter erwähnen muß. 

Ich hätte's mir beinahe gekauft ...


----------



## maxt7 (20. März 2009)

Jo, hab mir das Game heut zugelegt und die Überraschung war groß, dass ichs nich mal installieren kann. "Noch nicht veröffenlticht" steht dabei, wenn man das Game zum Installieren freischalten will.
Finde das ne Frecheit    !! Kauf mir auch nich ne DVD und guck sie mir nächste Woche an!! Kontak mit Steam hab ich mal aufgenommen, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen!

Mfg


----------



## ZeroCool81LE (20. März 2009)

Neues von der Front

Square Enix antwortet nicht ... war ja klar
Kochmedia ... hat geantwortet wie bereits geschildert

Und jetzt kommts - STEAM

heute mittag 11.25 die Anfrage gemacht und 17.45 erste Antwort bekommen

Inhalt:
Mach nen Foto vom Registrierungscode + Ticketnummer -> wir kümmern uns so schnell wie 
möglich drum.

Fazit:
Entweder hinhalte Taktik oder sie müssen jeden Einzelnen separat freischalten, da Amerika ja erst am 23.03. das Spiel bekommt und Japan am 4.04.

Hoffe die Info hilft ein bissl.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. März 2009)

wie war das mit Steam ist toll und so?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. März 2009)

Bonkic am 20.03.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> rogue galaxy


Das Spiel ist ein absoluter Burner und die gut 30€, die es jetzt noch kostet, mehr als Wert.  

@ topic:

Ich vermisse beim Test die Erwähnung der Nebenaufgaben, wie verhält es sich abseits der Hauptstory mit den Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten?
Square Enix ist diesbezüglich bekannt für motivierende, zeitraubende und mannigfaltige Unterhaltung. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, das da an ein großes "nichts" auf mich wartet. Vielleicht kann ja der ein oder andere mir darüber Auskunft geben.


----------



## ZeroCool81LE (20. März 2009)

So also nach dem kleinen Foto-Intermezzo mit Steam, ist das Spiel nur freigeschaltet ..


----------



## Exar-K (20. März 2009)

Ein wenig dürftig der Test. Ich hätte auch gerne mehr erfahren, insbesondere zur Steuerung etc.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. März 2009)

maxt7 am 20.03.2009 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, hab mir das Game heut zugelegt und die Überraschung war groß, dass ichs nich mal installieren kann. "Noch nicht veröffenlticht" steht dabei, wenn man das Game zum Installieren freischalten will.
> Finde das ne Frecheit    !! Kauf mir auch nich ne DVD und guck sie mir nächste Woche an!! Kontak mit Steam hab ich mal aufgenommen, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen!
> 
> Mfg



Am besten sowas gleich mal dem Verbraucherschutz melden. Offizieller Release-Termin ist nämlich heute und wenn man ein Spiel kauft, für das man bezahlt hat, es aber erst in 2 Wochen spielen kann, dann ist das ein klarer Mangel. Solche Sachen sollte man wirklich mal dem Verbraucherschutz melden, dass der da mal einschreitet, weil so geht's ja nicht.

Zum Spiel: Wie ich so in Tests gelesen hab, scheint das Spiel vor allem die ersten 15-20 Stunden nur schwer in die Gänge zu kommen, dann soll es aber um einiges besser sein. Die Konkurrenz spricht gar von über 100 Stunden Spielzeit.

Zu dem Test oder Tests bei PCG allgemein: Ich finde immer, dass sie viel zu oberflächlich sind. Man sollte gerade bei Rollenspielen mehr auf die Spielmechanik eingehen: Wie funktioniert das Kampfsystem? Ist es leicht erlernbar oder muss ich mich erst einarbeiten?
Außerdem: Wie sind die Hauptquests? Besonders originell und abwechslunsgreich? Oder doch alle irgendwie gleich und/oder langweilig? Wie sieht's mit den Nebenquests aus? Reichen die an die Hauptquests heran, oder sind sie gar völlig überflüssig?

Das sind solche Sachen, die im Test fehlen.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. März 2009)

wenns bei wem nicht funktionieren sollte, morgen umtauschen gehen, sache erledigt


----------



## Alf1507 (21. März 2009)

Tja... dann werde ich es mir erst kaufen wenn die Aktivierung ganz sicher funktioniert. Das mal wieder zwingend Steam benötigt wird stößt mir allerdings schon wieder sauer auf - vor allem wenn man bedenkt was dadurch zur Zeit wieder für Probleme entstehen. Jaja... Steam ist ja sooooo toll.


----------



## eversaw (21. März 2009)

Bei mir hat es wunderbar gefunzt. Aber ich bin nicht ganz zufrieden mit dem Gameplay. Steuert sich bissl schlecht mit meinem Noname-Contoller. Und die Ladezeiten nerven extrem ist wie auf  der Playse, leider. Aber Optik ist sehr gut. Und leider keine deutsche Sprachausgabe sondern nur englische Sprache mit deutschen Untertiteln.

Fazit: trotzdem ein MUSS für FF-Fans.


----------



## Skoo (21. März 2009)

Deutsche Sprachausgabe wäre sehr nett gewesen, aber die englische bzw. Japanische reicht doch vollkommen aus  .
Die Ladezeiten selbst finde ich persöhnlich nicht so schlimm wie die Steuerung,welche für mich der grösste kritikpunkt darstellt,zumal dauernd die dämlichen Xbox-Symbole benutzt werden anstatt die Tastaturbuchstaben.
Eigentlich finde ich das spiel mit 67% vollkommen unterbewertet - eine gute 70er wäre passt besser zum Spiel.


----------



## DAmado (21. März 2009)

Skoo am 21.03.2009 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ladezeiten selbst finde ich persöhnlich nicht so schlimm wie die Steuerung,welche für mich der grösste kritikpunkt darstellt,zumal dauernd die dämlichen Xbox-Symbole benutzt werden anstatt die Tastaturbuchstaben.



Was hast du den eingestellt das bei dir nur die X-Box Symbole dargestellt werden? Also bei mir werden die Tastatur-Tasten dargestellt und keine X-Box Symbole.


----------



## HLP-Andy (21. März 2009)

Zapfenbaer am 20.03.2009 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, daß man den Leser-Kommentaren dann entnehmen darf, daß Steam wieder mit von der Partie ist. Scheint inzwischen so normal zu sein, daß man es nicht weiter erwähnen muß.
> 
> Ich hätte's mir beinahe gekauft ...


Hast du eigentlich persönliche Erfahrungen mit Steam gemacht oder gründen sich deine Ängste nur auf irgendwelchen Erzählungen und Berichten in diversen Foren?




			
				Shadow_Man am 20.03.2009 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten sowas gleich mal dem Verbraucherschutz melden. Offizieller Release-Termin ist nämlich heute und wenn man ein Spiel kauft, für das man bezahlt hat, es aber erst in 2 Wochen spielen kann, dann ist das ein klarer Mangel. Solche Sachen sollte man wirklich mal dem Verbraucherschutz melden, dass der da mal einschreitet, weil so geht's ja nicht.


Wie kommst du auf zwei Wochen? Das Spiel wurde am Releasetag freigeschaltet, genauso wie Empire: Total War, Dawn of War 2 oder F.E.A.R. 2. Der Releasetermin über Steam sagt überhaupt nichts über den Freischaltungstermin der Retail-Version aus, das sind zwei völlig unabhängige Dinge und die dürfen nicht verknüpft werden.

Klar, perfekt wäre es, wenn es bereits um 0 Uhr freigeschaltet gewesen wäre und nicht erst im Laufe des Tages, da kann man sicherlich noch nachbessern, aber hier gleich wieder so einen Aufstand zu machen wegen ein paar Stunden? Aber gut, beim Thema Steam wird gerne mal etwas überreagiert...


----------



## FXK (21. März 2009)

Es gab Zeiten,da machte Square Enix noch gute Spiele....


----------



## XIII13 (21. März 2009)

HLP-Andy am 21.03.2009 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ... [Das übliche] ...


Sieh es einfach ein, einige mögen Steam halt einfach nicht und das aus für sie nachvollziehbaren Gründen. Und da Blizzard jetzt auch noch seine eigene Accountverwaltung rausbringt, ist das ganze System einfach nur noch Mist. Vor allem, weil jetzt wahrscheinlich noch andere Publisher nachziehen werden, um sich nicht von der Kunkurrenz abhängig zu machen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (21. März 2009)

XIII13 am 21.03.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieh es einfach ein, einige mögen Steam halt einfach nicht und das aus für sie nachvollziehbaren Gründen.


Ich merke, dass es immer weniger werden, die Steam nicht mögen. Erst gestern jemanden gesehen, der jahrelang geschworen hat nie etwas über Steam zu kaufen und dann gestern beim Zeno Clash-Deal doch schwach geworden ist. Ich kann allerdings nicht nachvollziehen, was du an meiner Frage auszusetzen hast. Das ist doch ein Forum, wo man sich miteinander unterhält. Und wenn jemand eine gewisse Sache ablehnt, dann wird es doch wohl erlaubt sein nachzufragen: warum?




> Vor allem, weil jetzt wahrscheinlich noch andere Publisher nachziehen werden, um sich nicht von der Kunkurrenz abhängig zu machen.


Und was haben deine Fantasien und Visionen mit der Realität zu tun? Genau das Gegenteil ist doch der Fall, erst vor kurzem ist EA bei Steam aufgesprungen, obwohl es bereits ein eigenes Download-System selbst besitzt. In den letzten Wochen haben große Publisher wie THQ und SEGA gleich mehrere Tripple-A-Titel (Empire Total Wars, Dawn of War 2, FEAR 2, etc.) mit Steamworks veröffentlicht, also nicht nur zusätzlich über Steam, sondern mit kompletter Einbindung des Programms. Es wurde also die Zusammenarbeit gestärkt, nicht geschwächt.


----------



## excitusz (21. März 2009)

BlackDead am 20.03.2009 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 20.03.2009 15:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lost odyssey für xbox360 war auch geil.


----------



## XIII13 (21. März 2009)

HLP-Andy am 21.03.2009 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich merke, dass es immer weniger werden, die Steam nicht mögen. Erst gestern jemanden gesehen, der jahrelang geschworen hat nie etwas über Steam zu kaufen und dann gestern beim Zeno Clash-Deal doch schwach geworden ist. Ich kann allerdings nicht nachvollziehen, was du an meiner Frage auszusetzen hast. Das ist doch ein Forum, wo man sich miteinander unterhält. Und wenn jemand eine gewisse Sache ablehnt, dann wird es doch wohl erlaubt sein nachzufragen: warum?


Nein, das wäre kein Problem und dafür ist ein Forum, wie du schon sagst, auch dafür da. Aber manchmal hat man bei dir das Gefühl, dass du eher alle zu Steam "bekehren" willst, egal, was sie selbst darüber denken. Oder das du Steam dauernd in Schutz nehmen willst.

Den Rest lasse ich jetzt einmal weg, sonst wird das jetzt wieder eine tagelange Diskussion.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (21. März 2009)

HLP-Andy am 21.03.2009 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapfenbaer am 20.03.2009 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mal eine steamabhängige Variante von Half Life: Anthology. Die funktionierte soweit ganz gut. Nach einem Neuaufsetzen des Systems hatte ich leider mein Paßwort zusammen mit ein paar anderen verloren. Ich versuchte also, die Account-Retrieve-Funktion (?) zu benutzen, es hätte also eine E-Mail mit meinen Account-Daten kommen müssen. Leider kam die nie. So fand ich heraus, daß mein Account gehackt wurde. Ich hätte meinen Account zurückbekommen können, indem ich über den Steam-Support den Code des Spiels an Valve übermittelt hätte. Doch hätte mich das davor bewahrt, das der Account erneut gehackt wird? Dieses Erlebnis hat mir gezeigt, daß das System nicht sicher ist. Ich habe die fünf Euro, die die Anthology gekostet hat, auf Konto Lebenserfahrung abgebucht.

Mein favorisiertes (sicheres) Sytem   sieht folgendermaßen aus: Ich kaufe ein Spiel, lege es ein und zocke. Spiele, bei denen das nicht möglich ist, kaufe ich nicht. Mag sein, daß ich mich damit um ein paar gute Spiele bringe. Aber die Zeit, wo ich immer die neuesten Spiele sofort haben mußte, sind lange vorbei. Ich kann warten. Irgendwann gibt es die Spiele für'n 5er im Handel, ohne irgendwelchen verrückten DRM-Maßnahmen. Und wenn nicht - c'est la vie.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (21. März 2009)

Zapfenbaer am 21.03.2009 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein favorisiertes (sicheres) Sytem   sieht folgendermaßen aus: Ich kaufe ein Spiel, lege es ein und zocke. Spiele, bei denen das nicht möglich ist, kaufe ich nicht. Mag sein, daß ich mich damit um ein paar gute Spiele bringe. Aber die Zeit, wo ich immer die neuesten Spiele sofort haben mußte, sind lange vorbei. Ich kann warten. Irgendwann gibt es die Spiele für'n 5er im Handel, ohne irgendwelchen verrückten DRM-Maßnahmen. Und wenn nicht - c'est la vie.



Genauso sehe ich das auch, obwohl mir das bei Mass Effect etwas schwer gefallen ist.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (21. März 2009)

wertungsfanatiker am 21.03.2009 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso sehe ich das auch, obwohl mir das bei Mass Effect etwas schwer gefallen ist.



Wem sagst Du das.   Gerade bei Mass Effect besteht aber mal die Hoffnung auf eine SecuRom-freie Fassung - es wird sicher von jedem Teil Pyramidenversionen (oder sowas) geben, dann Sammlungen mit Teil 1+2, Sammlungen mit 1+2+3, von diesen Sammlungen wieder Pyramidenversionen ... usw. Irgendwann muß es einfach klappen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (21. März 2009)

Zapfenbaer am 21.03.2009 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> So fand ich heraus, daß mein Account gehackt wurde. Ich hätte meinen Account zurückbekommen können, indem ich über den Steam-Support den Code des Spiels an Valve übermittelt hätte. Doch hätte mich das davor bewahrt, das der Account erneut gehackt wird?


Ein sicheres Passwort vielleicht? Steam Accounts werden nicht "gehackt". Nutzer gehen sorglos mit ihren Daten um, fallen auf Betrüger rein oder wählen ein Passwort, das jemand anderer erraten kann. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit gehackt werden zu tun.

Glaubst du die Millionen täglicher Steam-Nutzer haben ständig Probleme damit, dass ihr Account gestohlen wird? Das sind wenige Einzelfälle und zu 99,9% sind die Nutzer immer daran selbst schuld. (Einzige andere Möglichkeit ist, dass auf deinem PC irgendwelche Trojaner oder Keylogger installiert sind.) Sorry, aber so wie du das schilderst, hat das einfach nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Denk dir ein sicheres Passwort aus, schreibs dir zur Not irgendwo auf, damit du es nicht verlierst, behalte es bei dir und deinem Steam Account wird niemals etwas passieren. Das sind völlig irrationale Ängste die du da hast.

Und Steam als unsicheres System hinzustellen ist einfach nicht fair und entspricht auch nicht der Wahrheit, es hat genau die selben Sicherheitsstandards wie alle anderen gängigen accountgebundenen Angebote im Internet. Nur mit einem Unterschied: Falls wirklich mal etwas passiert, kriegt man vom Steam Support zuverlässig Hilfe und den Account wieder zurück, das gibt es bei vielen anderen Systemen nicht.




			
				Zapfenbaer am 21.03.2009 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wem sagst Du das.   Gerade bei Mass Effect besteht aber mal die Hoffnung auf eine SecuRom-freie Fassung


Mass Effect gibt es doch bereits seit ein paar Monaten ohne Securom-Kopierschutz zu kaufen. (Bin selbst auch kein Fan von diesen Installationslimits.)




			
				XIII13 am 21.03.2009 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das wäre kein Problem und dafür ist ein Forum, wie du schon sagst, auch dafür da. Aber manchmal hat man bei dir das Gefühl, dass du eher alle zu Steam "bekehren" willst, egal, was sie selbst darüber denken. Oder das du Steam dauernd in Schutz nehmen willst.


Ich will überhaupt niemanden bekehren. Aber ich weiß mittlerweile welche Fragen zu stellen sind - und wie du siehst: Seine Ängste sind frei erfunden und entsprechen nicht der Realität. Hätte er gesagt: "Nein, ich will Steam nicht, weil ich kein Internet auf meinem Spiele-PC hab", was hätt ich dann noch antworten sollen? Aber das war eben nicht seine Antwort, sondern er fürchtet sich vor Dingen die es nicht gibt und deshalb soll er auf ein Spiel verzichten, das er eigentlich spielen möchte? Also wenn ich vor etwas Angst hätte und deshalb etwas nicht kaufen möchte, dann würde ich mich doch freuen und wäre dankbar, wenn mir jemand anderer erklärt, dass meine Furcht gar nicht begründet ist und ich ruhigen Gewissens zugreifen kann.


----------



## Alf1507 (21. März 2009)

@HLP-Andy:

Ich gebe XIII13 absolut Recht. Kaum äussert mal jemand Kritik an deinem geliebten Steam oder an Valve, dann stellst du dich sofort schützend davor und versuchst jegliche Kritik sofort bereits im Keim zu ersticken. Entweder kannst du es einfach nicht kapieren oder du willst es ganz einfach nicht. Es gibt nunmal Leute die Steam aus bestimmten Gründen nicht mögen. Es gibt Leute die mögen es nicht, wenn ihre Spiele einem Installationslimit unterliegen, wie bei Securom und so gibt es eben auch Leute die mögen es nicht, wenn ihre Spiele an einen Account gebunden sind. Ich will mir z.B. auch nicht vorschreiben lassen in welche Partition oder auf welche Festplatte ich ein Spiel installieren kann, doch genau das macht Steam letztendlich.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (21. März 2009)

HLP-Andy am 21.03.2009 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sicheres Passwort vielleicht? Steam Accounts werden nicht "gehackt". Nutzer gehen sorglos mit ihren Daten um



Kann ich eigentlich nicht sagen. Ich habe einen Account angelegt, was soll ich sonst noch machen?



> fallen auf Betrüger rein



Ja, die stehen alle Schlange bei mir und wollen meine Account-Daten.   



> oder wählen ein Passwort, das jemand anderer erraten kann. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit gehackt werden zu tun.



Hm, ich bezweifle jetzt mal, daß man mein Paßwort einfach erraten hat. Da müßte man schon sehr ... strange sein.   



> Glaubst du die Millionen täglicher Steam-Nutzer haben ständig Probleme damit, dass ihr Account gestohlen wird?



Ich gönne Millionen Steam-Nutzern ihre Software, doch ob die Probleme haben oder nicht, ist für mich nicht ausschlaggebend. Ich habe in diversen Foren die Problemthreads mit Steam gelesen und meine Probleme wurden in den meisten Fällen mit "Account gehackt" zusammengefaßt.



> Das sind wenige Einzelfälle und zu 99,9% sind die Nutzer immer daran selbst schuld. (Einzige andere Möglichkeit ist, dass auf deinem PC irgendwelche Trojaner oder Keylogger installiert sind.) Sorry, aber so wie du das schilderst, hat das einfach nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Denk dir ein sicheres Passwort aus, schreibs dir zur Not irgendwo auf, damit du es nicht verlierst, behalte es bei dir und deinem Steam Account wird niemals etwas passieren. Das sind völlig irrationale Ängste die du da hast.



Doch, leider hat das schon was mit der Realität zu tun. Ich konnte auf meinen Account nicht mehr zugreifen. Und selbst wenn ich das Paßwort noch gewußt hätte, was sollte mir das bringen, wenn ein anderer den Account hackt und selbiges ändert? Wird das erste sein, was er macht. Meine E-Mail-Adresse hat ja auch nicht mehr funktioniert, ergo wird die auch geändert worden sein.



> Und Steam als unsicheres System hinzustellen ist einfach nicht fair und entspricht auch nicht der Wahrheit, es hat genau die selben Sicherheitsstandards wie alle anderen gängigen accountgebundenen Angebote im Internet.



Ob es fair ist oder nicht, ist mir gleich. Für meinen Fall war es zutreffend.



> Mass Effect gibt es doch bereits seit ein paar Monaten ohne Securom-Kopierschutz zu kaufen. (Bin selbst auch kein Fan von diesen Installationslimits.)



 Ist mir neu, bei Amazon steht es immer noch mit DRM drin. Wurde Securom per Patch nachträglich entfernt?



> Ich will überhaupt niemanden bekehren. Aber ich weiß mittlerweile welche Fragen zu stellen sind - und wie du siehst: Seine Ängste sind frei erfunden und entsprechen nicht der Realität. Hätte er gesagt: "Nein, ich will Steam nicht, weil ich kein Internet auf meinem Spiele-PC hab", was hätt ich dann noch antworten sollen? Aber das war eben nicht seine Antwort, sondern er fürchtet sich vor Dingen die es nicht gibt und deshalb soll er auf ein Spiel verzichten, das er eigentlich spielen möchte?



Meine Ängste sind weder frei erfunden noch realitätsfern. Du hast ganz einfach andere Erfahrungen gemacht als ich, damit habe ich auch keine Probleme. Aber ich dachte, daß meine Aversion gegen Steam nun zumindest nachvollziehbar ist.


----------



## zerr (21. März 2009)

hallo pcgames bewertet

ihr habt es schonwieder geschaft sonen guten spiel eine schlechte wetung zu vergeben 
ich gratuliere
es kann nur abwärts gehen....


Nachladende Texturen und zwar sehr kurze, dafür häufig

man gewöhnt sich daran und es stört nicht wirklich

Zu viele Genre-Klischees

huh ? eibisl genauer bitte,,,

Schlechtes Balancing. Bis auf einige Bosskämpfe ist das Spiel zu leicht.

ist es nicht in meinsten rpg so???


----------



## XIII13 (21. März 2009)

HLP-Andy am 21.03.2009 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will überhaupt niemanden bekehren. Aber ich weiß mittlerweile welche Fragen zu stellen sind - und wie du siehst: Seine Ängste sind frei erfunden und entsprechen nicht der Realität. Hätte er gesagt: "Nein, ich will Steam nicht, weil ich kein Internet auf meinem Spiele-PC hab", was hätt ich dann noch antworten sollen? Aber das war eben nicht seine Antwort, sondern er fürchtet sich vor Dingen die es nicht gibt und deshalb soll er auf ein Spiel verzichten, das er eigentlich spielen möchte? Also wenn ich vor etwas Angst hätte und deshalb etwas nicht kaufen möchte, dann würde ich mich doch freuen und wäre dankbar, wenn mir jemand anderer erklärt, dass meine Furcht gar nicht begründet ist und ich ruhigen Gewissens zugreifen kann.


Da sind wir genau am Punkt angekommen. Du hast schon ein Problem damit, wenn jemand auch nur sagt, dass er Steam nicht will, was auch immer der Grund sein mag. Nur mal, um es zu verdeutlichen. Und du willst - oder wolltest, wie auch immer - Zapfenbaer auch nicht glauben, dass seine Probleme mit Steam nicht seine eigene Schuld waren.
Manche haben halt Pech und andere Glück, aber bei einem derartigen Programm darf so etwas einfach nicht vorkommen - wenn sich sowas nicht vermeiden lässt, dann ist das System der Fehler.

Apropos Fehler: Als ich gestern Empire starten wollte, hat es für die Verbindung mit Steam 15 Minuten gebraucht. Und dazu kommen nochmal 10 Minuten, weil es beim verbinden ein par mal nicht mehr reagiert hat. Und ich durfte mein Passwort  3 mal neu eingeben. Und das alles für etwas, das für mich nicht mehr als ein unförmiger, überladener Kopierschutz ist? Gut, es läd Updates runter - das letzte mal kam der siebte Server sogar über 50kb/s.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. März 2009)

zerr am 21.03.2009 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo pcgames bewertet
> 
> ihr habt es schonwieder geschaft sonen guten spiel eine schlechte wetung zu vergeben
> ich gratuliere
> ...



Technische unzulänglichkeiten die den spielspass stören gehören abgewertet, und nein schlechtes balancing ist nicht in jedem rollenspiel so, das ist ein stimmungskiller


----------



## Alf1507 (21. März 2009)

XIII13 am 21.03.2009 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, es läd Updates runter - das letzte mal kam der siebte Server sogar über 50kb/s.


Ich bin mal gespannt was dem Andy darauf jetzt für eine Antwort einfällt. Mit Sicherheit war deine Internetverbindung schuld!


----------



## Huskyboy (22. März 2009)

ich hab mal 23! stunden gewartet um UT3 spielen zu können, blöd da war die "Gratisphase" gerade um als es runtergeladen war


----------



## HLP-Andy (22. März 2009)

Zapfenbaer am 21.03.2009 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Ängste sind weder frei erfunden noch realitätsfern. Du hast ganz einfach andere Erfahrungen gemacht als ich, damit habe ich auch keine Probleme. Aber ich dachte, daß meine Aversion gegen Steam nun zumindest nachvollziehbar ist.


Nein, ist sie nicht. Du redest von Dingen die nicht existieren und weigerst dich, mit minimalen Aufwand deinen Account zurückzubekommen, nur um ja ein "Argument" gegen Steam zu haben. Das ist nicht nachvollziehbar, wie auch?

Das hat auch überhaupt nichts mit Erfahrungen zu tun, du behauptest Sachen die einfach nicht stimmen. Accounts werden nicht gehackt. Das gewisse Risiko dass es immer gibt, lässt sich mit ganz einfachen Mitteln (Sicheres Passwort wählen und nicht weiter sagen) auf ein absolutes Minimum senken. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend kein plausibles Argument gegen Steam.




			
				Alf1507 am 21.03.2009 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mal gespannt was dem Andy darauf jetzt für eine Antwort einfällt. Mit Sicherheit war deine Internetverbindung schuld!


Was soll mir dazu einfallen? Wenn du nicht an einer ernsthaften Diskussion interessiert bist und nur stänkern willst, dann lass es besser gleich bleiben. Eine Antwort kriegst du von mir auf normale Fragen und die bitte mit einem Mindestmaß an Diskussionskultur gestellt.




			
				XIII13 am 21.03.2009 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Manche haben halt Pech und andere Glück, aber bei einem derartigen Programm darf so etwas einfach nicht vorkommen - wenn sich sowas nicht vermeiden lässt, dann ist das System der Fehler.


Das ist völliger Unsinn. Selbst Zugangsdaten für E-Banking Accounts werden gestohlen. Ist das auch ein Fehler im System? Man kann so etwas nicht ausschließen, Betrüger finden immer Mittel und Wege. Laut deiner Definition ist unser ganzes Leben ein fehlerhaftes System, weil es eben nicht perfekt ist und es immer wieder Taten gibt die uns nicht gefallen oder die uns schädigen. Doch wir leben trotzdem unser Leben, also bitte setz mal deine rosa Brille ab und bleib bei den Fakten.

Und diese lauten: Sicheres Passwort wählen, dieses nicht weitergeben und seinen Computer so gut es geht virenfrei halten, dann braucht man wirklich nichts zu befürchten. Und wenn man dann wirklich mal soviel Pech hat, dass trotzdem irgendetwas passiert, dann nutzt man eben den Support und kriegt den Account zurück. Aber das will er ja nicht. Ich frag mich was er macht, wenn sein Auto mal kaputt geht. Bringt er das dann niemals in die Werkstatt und kauft sich niemals mehr ein Auto, weil er frustriert ist, dass das passiert ist? Nochmal: Das Leben läuft nicht perfekt ab, wenn ihm das eben passiert ist: Stuff happens. Soll er hier nicht herumheulen sondern den Account vom Support zurücksetzen lassen.




> Apropos Fehler: Als ich gestern Empire starten wollte, hat es für die Verbindung mit Steam 15 Minuten gebraucht. Und dazu kommen nochmal 10 Minuten, weil es beim verbinden ein par mal nicht mehr reagiert hat. Und ich durfte mein Passwort  3 mal neu eingeben. Und das alles für etwas, das für mich nicht mehr als ein unförmiger, überladener Kopierschutz ist? Gut, es läd Updates runter - das letzte mal kam der siebte Server sogar über 50kb/s.


Mein Steam benötigte für die Verbindung 12 Sekunden und ich hab mein Passwort das letzte mal vor gut einem Jahr eingegeben, als ich diesen Computer hier aufgesetzt habe. Jetzt haben wir zwei Erfahrungsberichte, und nun?


----------



## zerr (22. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 21.03.2009 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> zerr am 21.03.2009 21:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und was ist mit zb empire total war

abstürze
schlechtes perfomance
bugs
etc
und das spiel kriegt 90 pt????  ähhh


----------



## Alf1507 (22. März 2009)

HLP-Andy am 22.03.2009 01:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ist sie nicht. Du redest von Dingen die nicht existieren und weigerst dich, mit minimalen Aufwand deinen Account zurückzubekommen, nur um ja ein "Argument" gegen Steam zu haben. Das ist nicht nachvollziehbar, wie auch?


Jetzt musste ich ja irgendwie grad schmunzeln. Genau die gleiche Diskussion über den "minimalen" Aufwand einen verlorenen Account zurück zu bekommen hatten wir vor einiger Zeit auch schon mal. Erinnerst du dich? Dazu sage ich aber besser nichts mehr.   



> Was soll mir dazu einfallen? Wenn du nicht an einer ernsthaften Diskussion interessiert bist und nur stänkern willst, dann lass es besser gleich bleiben. Eine Antwort kriegst du von mir auf normale Fragen und die bitte mit einem Mindestmaß an Diskussionskultur gestellt.


Also wenn du so eine kleine Stichelei gleich als stänkern bezeichnest dann möchte ich nicht wissen wie du reagierst wenn ich dich wirklich mal beleidigen würde!  



> Mein Steam benötigte für die Verbindung 12 Sekunden und ich hab mein Passwort das letzte mal vor gut einem Jahr eingegeben, als ich diesen Computer hier aufgesetzt habe. Jetzt haben wir zwei Erfahrungsberichte, und nun?


Dennoch hat Steam durchaus seine Macken und die kannst sicherlich auch du nicht einfach so von der Hand weisen.

Noch ein kleines Beispiel von meiner Seite was mich vor kurzem mal wieder richtig genervt hat: Ich hatte mal wieder Lust auf L4D. Also habe ich Steam gestartet und wollte eigentlich nur zocken. Tja... aus irgendeinem Grund kam Steam aber auf die Idee einen Download für das Spiel zu starten. Erst hatte ich vermutet das vielleicht ein neuer Patch erschienen ist. Falsch gedacht! Da der Download etwa 45 Minuten dauerte kam mir das schon seltsam vor. Naja, nachdem die ganze Prozedur beendet war habe ich das Spiel gestartet und mich über die englische Sprachausgabe gewundert, denn vorher war die Sprache deutsch! Ohne einen weiteren Download, von nochmal ungefähr 45 Minuten, war es nicht mehr möglich die Sprache wieder auf deutsch umzustellen. So habe ich also geschlagene 1 1/2 Stunden nur damit verbracht die ursprünglichen Sprachdateien wieder herzustellen. In dieser Zeit hätte ich wesentlich lieber das Spiel gezockt! Übrigens: Nein, ich hatte die Sprache vorher nicht geändert! Weshalb Steam einfach mal so die Sprache geändert hat ist mir auch ein absolutes Rätsel.
Ein weiterer Punkt der mich an Steam ziemlich stört ist die Tatsache das alle Spiele im Verzeichniss von Steam landen. Ich möchte mir halt nicht von einer Software vorschreiben lassen wohin etwas installiert wird. Vor allem wenn der Platz auf der entsprechenden Festplatte bzw. Partition mal eng wird ist sowas sehr nervend.


----------



## HLP-Andy (22. März 2009)

Alf1507 am 22.03.2009 07:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Weshalb Steam einfach mal so die Sprache geändert hat ist mir auch ein absolutes Rätsel.


Du hattest die Clientregistry.blob gelöscht. Leider wird das von vielen immer noch als Universallösung bei irgendwelchen Problemen betrachtet, nur verursacht das oft zusätzliche Probleme, da alle individuellen Einstellungen auf Standard zurück gestellt werden.




> Ein weiterer Punkt der mich an Steam ziemlich stört ist die Tatsache das alle Spiele im Verzeichniss von Steam landen. Ich möchte mir halt nicht von einer Software vorschreiben lassen wohin etwas installiert wird. Vor allem wenn der Platz auf der entsprechenden Festplatte bzw. Partition mal eng wird ist sowas sehr nervend.


Dann verschieb einfach den Steam-Ordner auf eine andere Partition.


----------



## Alf1507 (22. März 2009)

HLP-Andy am 22.03.2009 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hattest die Clientregistry.blob gelöscht. Leider wird das von vielen immer noch als Universallösung bei irgendwelchen Problemen betrachtet, nur verursacht das oft zusätzliche Probleme, da alle individuellen Einstellungen auf Standard zurück gestellt werden.


Ähm...nein. Ich hatte absolut nichts geändert! Deshalb hatte ich mich ja gewundert warum Steam mir einfach mal die Sprachdateien ersetzt hat.



> Dann verschieb einfach den Steam-Ordner auf eine andere Partition.


Genau das ist es ja was ich nicht mag! Bei mehreren Spielen können sich da schnell mal einige GB ansammeln. Ich habe übrigens mal nachgesehen und bei mir umfasst der Ordner zur Zeit stolze 31,5 GB! Das verschiebt man nicht einfach mal so auf die schnelle auf eine andere Partition. Ich lege halt einfach auf wert darauf das *ich* bestimmen kann wohin ein Spiel installiert wird.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Steam überlege ich mir deshalb lieber 3x ob ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, welches mir diese Software aufzwingt. Auf "The Last Remnant" werde ich aber wohl eher nicht verzichten. Dafür hat mir die Demo einfach zu gut gefallen.

Einigen wir uns einfach darauf: Dir gefällt Steam und andere mögen es halt aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht. Ist das wirklich *so* schwer zu akzeptieren?


----------



## SirVolkmar (22. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 20.03.2009 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> wie war das mit Steam ist toll und so?



Da sieh man es wieder wie ein gutes Spiel kaputtgemacht wird durch die Online Aktivierung.
Ich hätte es ja auch gekauft aber was ich hier lese ist mir das Spielen vergangen.
Gibt es über haupt noch Rollenspiele ohne das man gleich Online gehen muß ?


----------



## TBF (22. März 2009)

zerr am 22.03.2009 06:56 schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist mit zb empire total war
> 
> abstürze
> schlechtes perfomance
> ...



zudem funktioniert das spiel mit einer ganzen Grafikkartengeneration nicht, obwohl diese über den Mindestanforderungen liegt. Und CA hat es noch nicht mal als Fehler wahrgenommen.
Naja, ich hab ja meine eigene Theorie warum gerade die Dual-Core-Technologie AMDs und die ältere ATI Radeon Serie nicht unterstützt wird.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (22. März 2009)

HLP-Andy am 22.03.2009 01:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ist sie nicht. Du redest von Dingen die nicht existieren und weigerst dich, mit minimalen Aufwand deinen Account zurückzubekommen, nur um ja ein "Argument" gegen Steam zu haben. Das ist nicht nachvollziehbar, wie auch?



Diese Dinge existieren bei mir schon. Leider. Wenn sie bei Dir nicht existieren, schön. Ich akzeptiere ja Deine Meinung, aber ich übernehme sie nicht. 



> Das hat auch überhaupt nichts mit Erfahrungen zu tun, du behauptest Sachen die einfach nicht stimmen. Accounts werden nicht gehackt. Das gewisse Risiko dass es immer gibt, lässt sich mit ganz einfachen Mitteln (Sicheres Passwort wählen und nicht weiter sagen) auf ein absolutes Minimum senken. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend kein plausibles Argument gegen Steam.



Das hat sehr wohl etwas mit Erfahrungen zu tun und die Sachen, die ich erlebt habe, stimmen so, wie sie geschildert wurden. Ob der Account gestohlen, gehackt oder sonstwas wurde, ist unerheblich. Es ist vorgefallen und damit hat sich Steam für mich erledigt.

Mein Paßwort war so sicher wie alle anderen auch, die bisher keine Probleme bereitet haben. Und das ich meine Paßwörter nicht weitersagen soll, ist trivial. Sowas habe ich noch nie gemacht. 

Wenn ein gehackter (gestohlener, unrechtmäßig angeeigneter, verschwundibusiter) Account kein Argument gegen Steam ist, dann weiß ich nicht. 

Die wesentliche Aussage ist ja: Ich brauche Steam nicht. Wozu auch? Ich will ein Spiel zocken, nicht irgendwelche MP-Plattformen, Marktplätze u.ä. installieren. Dann wird mein primäres Anliegen (zocken) durch das Zusatzprogramm verhindert. Ergo achte ich darauf, daß zukünftige Spiele dieses Zusatzprogramm nicht enthalten.

Übrigens konnte ich Half Life dennoch zocken, ich habe mir danach die Generation V3-Variante gekauft, die kommt ohne Steam aus.


----------



## XIII13 (22. März 2009)

HLP-Andy am 22.03.2009 01:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist völliger Unsinn. Selbst Zugangsdaten für E-Banking Accounts werden gestohlen. Ist das auch ein Fehler im System? Man kann so etwas nicht ausschließen, Betrüger finden immer Mittel und Wege. Laut deiner Definition ist unser ganzes Leben ein fehlerhaftes System, weil es eben nicht perfekt ist und es immer wieder Taten gibt die uns nicht gefallen oder die uns schädigen. Doch wir leben trotzdem unser Leben, also bitte setz mal deine rosa Brille ab und bleib bei den Fakten.


Das musste ich gerade echt schmunzeln, das gerade du von rosa Brillen sprichst. Na ja, wie auch immer - es gibt Systeme, die risikoreicher als andere sind. Wenn ich mir Medieval II auf dem Rechner installiere, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit relativ gering, das mit der Version etwas passiert. Und wenn dann doch mal etwas schiefläuft, habe ich die CD für eine neuinstallation. Ist die kaputt, dann ist es auch nur meine Schuld. Bei Empire befindet sich das Spiel aber nicht wirklich in meinem Besitz, es befindet sich vielmehr auf einem Accout, auf den man über das unsicherste System der Welt zugreift: Das Internet. Jeden Tag werden ber 100 neue Viren entwickelt, die sofort über das komplette Internet verbreiten und sich sogar durch Werbebanner (die auf andere Server zeigen) verbreiten. Virenscanner können da einfach nicht mithalten, das trifft aber genauso auf unsere PCs wie auf die Steam-Server zu.
So eine unsicheres, fehleranfälliges System wird einem als Kopierschutz aufgezwungen!





> > Apropos Fehler: Als ich gestern Empire starten wollte, hat es für die Verbindung mit Steam 15 Minuten gebraucht. Und dazu kommen nochmal 10 Minuten, weil es beim verbinden ein par mal nicht mehr reagiert hat. Und ich durfte mein Passwort  3 mal neu eingeben. Und das alles für etwas, das für mich nicht mehr als ein unförmiger, überladener Kopierschutz ist? Gut, es läd Updates runter - das letzte mal kam der siebte Server sogar über 50kb/s.
> 
> 
> Mein Steam benötigte für die Verbindung 12 Sekunden und ich hab mein Passwort das letzte mal vor gut einem Jahr eingegeben, als ich diesen Computer hier aufgesetzt habe. Jetzt haben wir zwei Erfahrungsberichte, und nun?


Von einer Serienproduktion eines Autos ist ein drittel Defekt - aber macht ja nichts, schließlich sind 66% zufrieden.
Um es zu verdeutlichen: Ich habe in diesem Account eiiges an Geld drin. Das ist kein kostenloses Vergnügen, und wenn man so viel Geld bezahlt hat, muss so ein System funktionieren, da ist es mir ziemlich egal, wie gut es bei dir funktioniert, wie egozentrisch du auch immer sein magst. Denn ich habe die Probleme, das es bei dir läuft ändert daran rein gar nichts. Scheinbar bin ich da auch nicht der einzige. Wie man alleine schon in diesem Thread sieht.


----------



## Alf1507 (22. März 2009)

XIII13 am 22.03.2009 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar bin ich da auch nicht der einzige. Wie man alleine schon in diesem Thread sieht.


So ist es! Scheinbar ist es aber vollkommen egal wie wieviele Argumente man versucht zu bringen. Entweder er kann es ganz einfach nicht akzeptieren das nicht jeder seiner Meinung ist oder er will es vielleicht auch gar nicht.


----------



## XIII13 (22. März 2009)

Alf1507 am 22.03.2009 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> So ist es! Scheinbar ist es aber vollkommen egal wie wieviele Argumente man versucht zu bringen. Entweder er kann es ganz einfach nicht akzeptieren das nicht jeder seiner Meinung ist oder er will es vielleicht auch gar nicht.


Nur bleibt da irgendwie die frage, warum wir es dann immer noch versuchen... Aber was solls:
_Never back down! Never retreat!_


----------



## Skoo (22. März 2009)

Muss das sein, das man wieder mit einer Offtopic Diskussion über Steam einen Thread entfremdet bzw. zerstört? Das geht einem so aufm keks.


----------



## XIII13 (22. März 2009)

Skoo am 22.03.2009 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss das sein, das man wieder mit einer Offtopic Diskussion über Steam einen Thread entfremdet bzw. zerstört? Das geht einem so aufm keks.


Es geht um das Spiel im allegemeinen und Steam ist einfach ein Teil davon. Wenn du noch etwas zum Spiel selbst schreiben willst, wird dich da niemand dran hindern.


----------



## Skoo (22. März 2009)

XIII13 am 22.03.2009 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Skoo am 22.03.2009 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, Steam ist leider ein notwendiges Übel von dem Spiel, aber das heisst noch lange nicht, das man wieder die gefühlte 1000.e Diskussion mit den gleichen Argumenten über Steam führen muss.


----------



## Bonkic (25. März 2009)

die gamestar hat übrigens recht gute 76% vergeben.
vielleicht schau ichs mir doch mal an.


----------



## Alf1507 (25. März 2009)

Skoo am 22.03.2009 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 22.03.2009 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, eignentlich muss man solche Diskussionen nicht immer wieder führen - da gebe ich dir durchaus Recht. Wie aber schon gesagt wurde gehört Steam halt (leider) zum Spiel dazu. Deshalb entstehen auch zwangsläufig solche Diskussionen und Andy hat sich halt schon extrem oft als aboluter Verfechter von Valve und Steam gezeigt. Unterschiedliche Menschen haben aber auch andere Meinungen. Der eine liebt Steam und ein anderer hasst es. So ist einfach das Leben. Es wäre doch auch irgendwie langweilig wenn wir alle der selben Meinung wären!


----------



## LhJ (27. März 2009)

Super Test, PCGames.
Ich meine natürlich super schlecht.
Ich habe es jetzt einige Stunden gespielt und meine inzwischen 15 Mann haben Kampfrang 44 erreicht.

Das Nachladen der Texturen ist a) unverständlich und b) hässlich, allerdings auch c) nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungsphase nicht tragisch.
Das ist maximal 2 Sekunden zu sehen und stört daher nicht weiter.
Was etwas stört, sind die ständigen Ladezeiten, beim verlassen von Gebäuden, bei Zwischensequenzen etc.
Das müsste eigentlich nicht so sein.. aber nun gut.
Lang sind die Ladezeiten nicht, kann man noch verschmerzen.
Abzüge würde ich dafür allerdings schon geben, das ist wohl war.

Aber ein anderer Hauptkritikpunkt ist: zu leicht.
Heh, wie bitte ?
Da hat wohl jemand gar nicht erst soweit gespielt, das die Zeitlupenfunktion freigeschaltet war ?
Oder einfach nicht kapiert, was man damit machen kann ?
Schaltet man die Zeitlupe ein, ist man nicht einfach nur schnell und die Gegner langsam.
Nein, man kann damit alle Monster "markieren" (bekommen eine orangefarbene Aura), an denen man entlang läuft.
Einen mit Mobs vollgestopften Raum vorrausgesetzt, kann man damit problemlos gegen 8 oder mehr Horden kämpfen.. so viele Monster der Raum und die Zeit für die Markierung halt hergibt.
Und wer das zu leicht findet, nimmt die falschen Pillen.
Außerdem gibt es in manchen Regionen Levelabschnitte mit besonders harten Gegnern.
Z.B. im Dunkeltal. Da kann man sich nur Monster für Monster einzeln vornehmen, weil es sonst unschaffbar ist. Ich musste schon so manches mal den Schwanz einziehen und später, mit wesentlich höherem Kampfrang und mehr Leuten wiederkommen, weils sonst nicht schaffbar waren.
Die Bosskämpfe sind fast alle sehr übel und nur mit einer Mischung aus Taktik und etwas Glück zu gewinnen.
Wenn man Pech hat, kann man nämlich die richtige Aktion, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt für den richtigen Verband (gibt bis zu 4 a max. 5 Mann) nicht anwählen, z.B. "LP wiederherstellen".
Nächste Runde sind sie damit geliefert, Bumm.. das wars.
Ob das wirklich Zufall ist, welche Aktionen man wählen kann und welche nicht (95% der Zeit hat man die Möglichkeit die Jungs pro Runde zu heilen) und wann das der Fall ist und warum manchmal nicht, ist mir nicht klar.
Allerdings ist das nicht weiter tragisch.

Ein Gamepad zur Steuerung kann man gleich in die Tonne hauen, wenn es nicht ca. 3000 Knöpfe hat.
Also mein etwas angestaubtes Saitek P880 Dual Action kann ich vergessen, weil es nur 2 statt 4 Schultertasten hat, das sind genau 2 zu wenig.
Mindestens.
Die Belegung der Tasten ist auch ein einziges Ärgerniss. 
Es ist beispielsweise nicht möglich, bestimmte Funktionen unbelegt zu lassen.
Wenn man sich also denkt "och joa.. belege ich die Tasten für Kamerafunktionen halt nicht, hab ja noch die Tastatur" tja... Pustekuchen.
Das geht nicht.
Wenn die Taste nicht mit einer Taste am Gamepad belegt wird, kann man das Setup nur abbrechen und damit alle Änderungen verwerfen.

Das macht aber eigentlich nichts, weil man mit Tastatur sehr gut spielen kann.. und zwar ziemlich ausschließlich. Die Maus habe ich bisher nie gebraucht.
WSAD zum laufen, Cursors für die Kamera.
Space zum Initiieren von Kämpfen und dort braucht man nur die Cursortasten zum Auswählen der Aktionen.
Das wars eigentlich schon.

Die Story ist eigentlich, für ein Spiel, sehr hochwertig präsentiert und es gibt, typisch Japanisch, viele emotionale Momente und natürlich alles vor dem Hintergrund von romantischen Motiven (ich meine jetzt nicht Motive im Sinne von Bildern, sondern von Handlungen). 
Eine Story voll von Klischees.
Na das ist natürlich ein super Argument.
Daneben, das Storys in PC-Spielen ja immer absolut hochwertig sind, bedienen sie ja auch nie gewisse Genreklischees, nicht wahr ?

Ich finde die Story und deren Präsentation eine der Besten für ein auf dem PC erhältliches Spiel. Und zwar für die letzten Jahre.
Zwar könnte man die Story noch viel enger mit dem Spiel selbst verknüpfen, wie es ja bei Ego-Shootern z.B. immer ist, das würde allerdings auch bedeuten, das man oftmals ungewollt Fortschritte in der Story macht.
Denn so wie es jetzt ist, hat man die Möglichkeit, ein Fortkommen in der Story erstmal nach Hinten zu stellen und nach Herzenslust Monster prügeln zu gehen, Ressourcen zu sammeln etc.
Dabei kann man auch ganz unbegrenzt neue Regionen und Städte erkunden.
Es gibt keine virtuellen Grenzen, die urplötzlich verschwinden, sobald man die und die Hauptquest fertig hat und, oh Zufall, dort lang muss.
Und das verlängert die Spielzeit eben enorm. 
Würde man alles, was man macht mit der Hauptstory verknüpfen, hätte man das Spiel recht zügig durch. Naja, vorrausgesetzt man übersteht die Kämpfe.

Und manche Boss-Monster, die einem mit Kampfrang 20 über den Weg laufen, einen mit Rang 44 immernoch chancenlos aus den Schlappen prügeln, sind nicht einfach nur schwer, sondern der Langzeitmotivation zuträglich.
Ich persönlich will diesen verdammten verrückten Dämonen endlich liegen sehen... aber bis dahin muss ich wohl noch jede Menge trainieren.
Ich machs gern 

So, hoffe ich konnte euch n bischen Entscheidungshilfe geben.
Klare Empfehlung.

Achso, nochmal an alle die, die das Spiel irgendwie mit FF in Verbindung bringen.
Ja, es stammt, ebenso wie die FF-Reihe, aus Japan.
Ja, es ist ein Fantasy Spiel.
Das war es allerdings auch schon an Gemeinsamkeiten.
Und wenn man mal gaaaaanz genau auf den Titel der Verpackung guckt, dann werdet ihr auch tatsächlich feststellen, das dort nirgends ein "Final Fantasy" drauf steht.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. März 2009)

LhJ am 27.03.2009 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Text


Danke für deine Eindrücke, wenn ich Rogue Galaxy für PS2 durch hab, werde ich mir The Last Remnant mal vorknöpfen.


----------



## Vangard (27. März 2009)

Werdet ihr dafür bezahlen son schmarn zu schreiben oder habt ihr nur 1-2 Stunden gespielt und dann gedacht ach ja schreib ich mal nen 08/15 blödsinn. Das spiel ist eben nicht das typisch Rollenspiel und hat eine verdammt gute Story die bis zum Ende Spannend erzählt wird und das spiel nimmt erst richtig fahrt auf nachdem man ungefähr 10h gespielt hat. Ein sehr gelunges RPG und eine sehr katastrophale Review von euch 65%?
Lass mich raten und Sacred 2 der schund kriegt über 80%?


----------



## CoDii84 (28. März 2009)

Ich finde das Konkurrenzblatt GameStar hat sich das Spiel wohl bisschen besser angeschaut als ihr 
Wenn ich schon den Punkt lese "Zu viele Genre-Klischees" merke ich das ihr euch The Last Remnant nicht ordentlich angeschaut habt.
Es sind recht wenig Klischees drin.
Dann die 2 sek. Textur-Ladezeit sind verschmerzbar und auch nicht immer.
Bei mir kam es trotz vollster Einstellungen nur selten vor das Texturen nach geladen werden müssen.
Nebenbei so leicht ist das Spiel nicht.
Wie PC-Games-User LhJ schreibt, wenn man die Zeitlupen-Funktion mal richtig nutzt dann kann man auch mehrere Gegner markieren und so eine größere Schlacht herbeiführen.
Ich möcht jetzt mal mich net weiter beschweren weils euch ja eh am Ar*** vorbei geht denk ich ^^

Also mein Eindruck zu The Last Remnant ist :
Geschichtich brauchs ne weile bis es richtig losgeht, Spielerisch aber is es sehr gut.
Wer eine Toll erzählte und inzinierte Geschichte mit schönen Taktischen Kämpfen nicht verpassen will sollte sich The Last Remnant ruhig mal anschauen. Meine Wertung wär knappe 80%


----------



## CoDii84 (28. März 2009)

Oh ich muss noch einen Kritikpunkt nachlegen ^^
Ihr wisst schon das die geschätzte Spielzeit bei 100 std. liegt???
Klar das ihr nicht richtig bewerten könnt wenn ihr weniger als ein drittel des Spiels nur spielt


----------



## AchtBit (30. März 2009)

LhJ am 27.03.2009 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Nachladen der Texturen ist a) unverständlich und b) hässlich, allerdings auch c) nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungsphase nicht tragisch.
> Das ist maximal 2 Sekunden zu sehen und stört daher nicht weiter.
> Was etwas stört, sind die ständigen Ladezeiten, beim verlassen von Gebäuden, bei Zwischensequenzen etc.
> Das müsste eigentlich nicht so sein.. aber nun gut.
> ...



1. rushengine.ini öffnen und unter '[TextureStreaming]' 'UseTextureFileCache' TRUE setzen.
2. LargeSystemFileCache aktivieren. Funzt leider nur im XP und benötigt 3gig+ Hauptspeicher um effektiv greifen zu können.

So werden die meisten Daten vom Systemcache geladen. Ohne HD Zugriffe gehts etwa 50% schneller. Die Zeit fürs Texturen schärfen reduziert sich auf etwa >1sek..

So läuft es optimal.

In der rushengine.ini gibts auch noch ne inaktive Postprozessing Funktion. Hab sie aber nicht getestet weils bei mir jetzt schon rund läuft.


----------



## AchtBit (30. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 20.03.2009 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist denn Christan Schönlein schon wieder?
> 
> Jedenfalls hat er scheinbar recht, so wie sich das liest ist die umsetzung (des eh schon nicht wirklich guten spieles) schlampig³ an diesen total unfairen Bossfight erinnere ich mich noch, danach hatte ich absolut keine motivation mehr weiter zu spielen, fatal für so ein Spiel
> 
> ausgehend von der 360 version dürfte die wertung gerechtfertigt sein



Im Gegenteil die Umsetzung toppt die 360er Version haushoch. Das Problem ist das, sehr verwirrende Menü, zur Einstellung der Steuerung aber wenn man sich da mal durchgefummelt hat merkt man schnell, dass eigentlich jedes xbeliebige Gamepad mit 10 Button reicht um das Spiel vollständig zu kontrollieren, technisch gesehen perfekt. Nicht ein Tastendruck oder Mausklick werden noch benötigt. Wie gesagt, mich hat am Anfang das Einstellen der Steuerung echt abgenervt.


----------



## Voegeley (30. März 2009)

Also ich kann die bewertung absolut nicht nachvollziehen ...
Ich hab das spiel seit 27.03.09(release) und spiele es seit dem begeistert !!
aktivieren konnte ich es natürlich auch sofort.
klar ... die geschmäcker sind verschieden ...
vllt. trifft es den vom tester nicht so ganz ...
die bewertung von magazinen und anderen seiten war aber generell nicht so toll.
die bewertung von spielern sieht da ganz anders aus .
warum auch immer . die spieler bewerten  immer um die 90 % !!!

es gibt gegenüber der 360 version übrigens den vorteil , das man alle einheiten zum anführer wählen kann und auch die max anzahl für anführer ist nun gleich der max mitglieder .
ausserdem gibt es die japanische sprachausgabe zur auswahl .
und noch ein paar goodys.

ach wegen der tastenbelegung :
Ich hab den wireless 360 controller für windows .
alle tasten waren gleich korrekt eingestellt !!!!!
und die spieletippps sind auch in den richtigen tastenfarben angezeit !!!

texturprobleme hab ich keine ...

die sind ca . 1 sec nach eintritt in den jeweiligen raum komplett geladen ...
empfinde ich persöhnlich nicht als absolutes nogo ... stört mich nicht.

jo ...

in diesem sinne :

KAUFT EUCH DAS SPIEL !!    ;D

vllt gibts dann endlich ein gescheites lösungsbuch ...
das japanische hat 700 seiten ... das englische 300 ...
ein deutsches gibt es nicht 

gruß chriss


----------



## Wildchild666 (30. März 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 27.03.2009 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> LhJ am 27.03.2009 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rogue Galaxy ist ein tolles Spiel ^^
Sehr sehr riesig und ich bin auch noch nicht durch.


----------



## Alf1507 (2. April 2009)

So... heute habe ich es mir nun auch endlich gekauft und mir bleibt eigentlich nur noch eines zu sagen: Der Test ist ein Witz - einfach nur schlecht! Bis jetzt finde ich das Spiel jedenfalls absolut genial. Da stört es mich nichtmal das ich gezwungen werde Steam zu nutzen! Tolle Atmosphäre, geile Grafik, gute Performance dank UnrealEngine 3, lange Spielzeit und super Zwischensequenzen. Da kann jeder Spiele-Quickie komplett einpacken! Damit meine ich vor allem ein ganz bestimmtes Spiel.   
Wie um alles in der Welt kann man eigentlich für ein Spiel mit einer Spielzeit von 100h+, eine Wertung vergeben, wenn man es nur ca. 15h gespielt hat??? PCG: Setzen - sechs!


----------



## SirWinston (6. April 2009)

LhJ am 27.03.2009 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Gamepad zur Steuerung kann man gleich in die Tonne hauen, wenn es nicht ca. 3000 Knöpfe hat.
> Also mein etwas angestaubtes Saitek P880 Dual Action kann ich vergessen, weil es nur 2 statt 4 Schultertasten hat, das sind genau 2 zu wenig.



Das mit dem Gamepad kann ich nicht ganz bestätigen. Ich habe ein Logitech Rumblepad 2 und damit funktioniert es eigentlich ganz gut. Mit dem Saitek sollte es genau so funktionieren. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat das doch statt der 'fehlenden' Schultertasten auf rechten Bedienhälte sechs statt der üblichen vier Knöpfe.

Ich muß allerdings gestehen, dass das Setup des Gamepads etwas frickelig war. Da kann man zwischen vier Grundeinstellungen wählen (Typ A bis D), die nicht näher erläutert werden.
Nach einigem Experimentieren bin ich dann bei Typ B gelandet. Dort musste ich noch von Hand die Kameraführung an meine Bedürfnisse anpassen. Aber nun geht es eigentlich ganz gut.
Nur eine Funktion zum Auskundschaften der gegnerischen Werte, die mir von einem NPC beschrieben wurde, habe ich noch nicht aufrufen können. Das ist mir aber auch über die Tastatur bisher nicht gelungen. Da sitzt das Problem wohl mal wieder vor dem Monitor.


----------



## Rabowke (6. April 2009)

Alf1507 am 02.04.2009 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie um alles in der Welt kann man eigentlich für ein Spiel mit einer Spielzeit von 100h+, eine Wertung vergeben, wenn man es nur ca. 15h gespielt hat??? PCG: Setzen - sechs!


... weil 100h Spielzeit nichts über das Spiel an sich aussagen? Gut, außer das es lang ist.
Lang ist aber noch kein 'Garant' für eine gute oder schlechte Spielzeit.

Ich persönlich kann mit TLR ( 360 ) überhaupt nichts anfangen ... Japanostil soweit das Auge reicht, eine klischeebehaftete Story die im Grunde vorhersehbar ist.

Das Spiel selber mag zwar tierisch komplex klingen, auch die Anzeigen sind wunderschön "Intervention!" "Blockade" "Flankenangriff!" ... aber was nützt dir das?

Im Grunde kannst du kaum selbst was machen außer am Anfang der Runde ein paar Befehle geben und ... nun ja, zu schauen. Aus diesem Grund bin ich persönlich auf Star Ocean 4 gespannt. Wird noch noch viel mehr Richtung Anime gehen, ich weiss ... dafür soll das Kampfsystem selber ziemlich grandios sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. April 2009)

Rabowke am 06.04.2009 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Grunde kannst du kaum selbst was machen außer am Anfang der Runde ein paar Befehle geben und ... nun ja, zu schauen.


Das ist doch nun ganz normal beim Rollenspiel mit Rundenmodus.


----------



## Rabowke (6. April 2009)

Nali_WarCow am 06.04.2009 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 06.04.2009 09:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiss ... aber du wirst zugeben müssen, dass z.B. die Screenshots deutlich mehr 'taktische' Tiefe vermuten lassen als tatsächlich geboten wird.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. April 2009)

Rabowke am 06.04.2009 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> du wirst zugeben müssen, dass z.B. die Screenshots deutlich mehr 'taktische' Tiefe vermuten lassen als tatsächlich geboten wird.


Weiß jetzt nicht so genau, was ich dazu sagen soll. Es fehlen 2 Meter taktische Tiefe? Gerade auch wenn von dir kommt


> die Anzeigen sind wunderschön "Intervention!" "Blockade" "Flankenangriff!" ... aber was nützt dir das?


 Klingt – wenn man die taktische Tiefe kritisiert – doch sehr merkwürdig. Solche „Anzeigen“ / Aktionen sind ganz wichtige und taktische Spielelemente. Immerhin ist es entscheiden, ob etwa ein Held einen Konter machen kann (oder nicht beim Flankenangriff) oder eine Einheit gar nicht mehr so frei das Ziel wechseln kann (Blockade).

Es gibt – ohne Frage – deutlich Mankos und in Sachen Benutzerfreundlichkeit und Spielhilfen/ Einführung gibt es deutliches Verbesserungspotential. Trotzdem ist TLR ein extrem umfangreiches, taktisches und forderndes Spiel. Ich habe zwar „nur“ etwa 50 bis 60 Stunden beim Kumpel hinter mir, aber es hat mir wirklich gut gefallen. Sicherlich keine 9X, aber so gut, dass ich das Game auf jeden Fall bei Gelegenheit noch einmal komplett durchspielen werde.


----------



## Alf1507 (9. April 2009)

Rabowke am 06.04.2009 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 06.04.2009 09:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann hast du dich scheinbar, genau wie der Tester, nicht wirklich mit dem Kampfsystem befasst.  
Wer die Rollenspiele von Square kennt, der sollte übrigens auch wissen das da manchmal sogar nach mehr als der Hälfte der Spielzeit noch ein paar neue Dinge hinzu kommen können. Klar, der normale PC-Zocker kann damit vermutlich nichts anfangen. Ich habe aber schon die alten Spiele von Square auf der PSOne geliebt und The Last Remnant trifft meinen Geschmack auf jeden Fall ziemlich gut.

Ich bleibe jedenfalls dabei: Um so ein Spiel richtig beurteilen zu können *muss* man es einfach durchgespielt haben.


----------



## Rabowke (9. April 2009)

Alf1507 am 09.04.2009 07:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 06.04.2009 09:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt in der Tat, ich hab nach ~6 Stunden reine Spielzeit ( ohne Zwischensequenzen ) aufgehört das Spiel weiterzuspielen.

Weder das Kampfsystem, noch die Kämpfe, noch die Charaktere & weder die Story konnten mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt überzeugen.



> Wer die Rollenspiele von Square kennt, der sollte übrigens auch wissen das da manchmal sogar nach mehr als der Hälfte der Spielzeit noch ein paar neue Dinge hinzu kommen können. Klar, der normale PC-Zocker kann damit vermutlich nichts anfangen. Ich habe aber schon die alten Spiele von Square auf der PSOne geliebt und The Last Remnant trifft meinen Geschmack auf jeden Fall ziemlich gut.


Ich hatte nie eine Konsole vor der XBox360, von daher kann das gut sein. Bislang haben mich aber alle RPGs, die ich mir angeschaut habe, mehr oder weniger gefesselt.

Sei es BG, NWN, PT, ID etc.pp. ... mit solchen Spielen bin ich damals groß geworden.
Aktuell sind es halt The Witcher und ein wenig Sacred 2, wobei ich wohl die Tage Mass Effect erneut spielen werde.



> Ich bleibe jedenfalls dabei: Um so ein Spiel richtig beurteilen zu können *muss* man es einfach durchgespielt haben.


Da hast du sicherlich Recht, allerdings muss man sich auf der anderen Seite fragen, ob das Spiel nicht zu speziell ist, wenn erst nach 10 Stunden oder mehr der Funken 'überschlägt', wenn überhaupt. Fans des Genres werden bestimmt bedenkenlos zugreifen können, alle anderen, die nicht mit jRPGs aufgewachsen sind, werden mit diesem Titel bestimmt nicht warm.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2009)

Die andere Frage ist auch, ob ein Redakteur überhaupt die Zeit hat, ein Spiel das eine Spielzeit von 100 oder mehr Stunden bietet, durchzuspielen?
Wenn er das Spiel noch privat in seiner Freizeit zockt, könnte das vielleicht gehen, aber sonst kann ich mir das nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## BlackDead (9. April 2009)

Rabowke am 09.04.2009 07:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte nie eine Konsole vor der XBox360, von daher kann das gut sein. Bislang haben mich aber alle RPGs, die ich mir angeschaut habe, mehr oder weniger gefesselt.




Was hieltst du eigentlich von Eterna Sonata was ich dir in einen anderen Thread empfohlen habe?
Das ist ja noch kitsichger als TLR. 
Ich muss aber auch sagen das mir TLR erstaunlich gut gefällt natürlich kein Überspiel, aber irgendwie hat es was ich kann nur nicht sagen was. 
Mich störe mich noch nicht mal die ewig gleich ablaufenden Rundenkämpfe obwohl ich davon in anderen JRPGs schnell gelangweilt werde.
Die Wertung von der PCG kann ich zwar nachvollziehen teile sie aber nicht für mich ist es ein solider 75er Titel.


----------



## Rabowke (9. April 2009)

BlackDead am 09.04.2009 08:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 09.04.2009 07:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sagen wir mal so:

Es steht im Regal. Eingeschweißt.  

Ich werds bestimmt die Tage testen ... aber so wenig Zeit, soviele Spiele.
Aber ich hatte es mir gekauft aufgrund deines Ratschlags, d.h. in gewissen Bereichen hör ich sogar auf dich.


----------



## Bonkic (9. April 2009)

Rabowke am 09.04.2009 07:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du sicherlich Recht, allerdings muss man sich auf der anderen Seite fragen, ob das Spiel nicht zu speziell ist, wenn erst nach 10 Stunden oder mehr der Funken 'überschlägt',




das ist bei vielen jrpgs ähnlich, von daher also nix ungewöhnliches oder sogar schon eher ein wesensmerkmal. 
selbst bei final fantasy 7 (noch mehr bei 8 ) brauchte die story ihre zeit, um in gang zu kommen (allerdings wurde ff 7 in der pcg auch mit einer 70iger wertung abgestraft    ).

wenn man keine zeit haben sollte -ich sag nicht, dass es hier so war- das spiel so weit zu spielen, dann kann man sich den test auch gleich sparen.


----------



## Alf1507 (9. April 2009)

Bonkic am 09.04.2009 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist bei vielen jrpgs ähnlich, von daher also nix ungewöhnliches oder sogar schon eher ein wesensmerkmal.
> selbst bei final fantasy 7 (noch mehr bei 8 ) brauchte die story ihre zeit, um in gang zu kommen (allerdings wurde ff 7 in der pcg auch mit einer 70iger wertung abgestraft    ).


Ganz genau so ist es. Ein JRPG braucht, nach meiner Erfahrung, eigentlich immer sehr lange bis die Story mal so richtig in Fahrt kommt. Dafür fühle ich mich dann aber eigentlich auch bestens unterhalten. Vor allem die Zwischensequenzen in diesen Spielen begeistern mich immer wieder.
P.S. FF7 mit einer 70er Wertung abzustrafen ist ja wirklich absolut übel! Ich habe dieses Spiel damals regelrecht verschlungen. *schwärm*



> wenn man keine zeit haben sollte -ich sag nicht, dass es hier so war- das spiel so weit zu spielen, dann kann man sich den test auch gleich sparen.


Das stimmt absolut. In diesem Test entsteht einfach irgendwie ein ziemlich falscher Eindruck von dem Spiel. Ok, ich muss zugeben das diese japanischen RPG's wirklich etwas sehr spezielles sind und man muss halt darauf stehen. Ich denke das das hier vielleicht auch ein weiteres Problem lag. Wenn man einfach nicht auf JRPG's steht kann man auf einen Test also eigentlich auch verzichten.

@Rabowke: Die Spiele die du zuvor genannt hast sind aber eigentlich auch alles westliche Rollenspiele und die haben einfach einen komplett anderen Stil. Daher wundert es mich eigentlich auch nicht, wenn dich TLR nicht sonderlich lange begeistern konnte.


----------



## Bonkic (9. April 2009)

Alf1507 am 09.04.2009 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. FF7 mit einer 70er Wertung abzustrafen ist ja wirklich absolut übel! Ich habe dieses Spiel damals regelrecht verschlungen. *schwärm*



ist lang her; beweist aber ganz gut, dass es auch damals schon krasse fehlwertungen gab.
ff 7 ist -plattformunabhängig- eines der besten spiele "aller zeiten", da dürfte zur abwechselung sogar mal (fast) so wie ein konsens herrschen.
was sich die die pcgames dabei gedacht hat, ist mir bis heute ein rätsel, vielleicht wars wirklich die mangelnde erfahrung mit dem genre.


----------



## Alf1507 (9. April 2009)

Bonkic am 09.04.2009 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> was sich die die pcgames dabei gedacht hat, ist mir bis heute ein rätsel, vielleicht wars wirklich die mangelnde erfahrung mit dem genre.


Sag' ich doch!   
Das TLR nur so kurz getestet wurde hat übrigens irgendwie auch zu einer weiteren falschen Aussage geführt! Angeblich soll das Spiel ja viel zu einfach sein. Ich habe gestern allerdings den *kompletten* Abend, bis spät in die Nacht,  mit dem Versuch verbracht einen Bossgegner zu besiegen. Ich habe es nicht geschafft! Nach unzähligen Stunden hatte ich dann endgültig genug und habe mir einen Trainer besorgt, damit ich endlich mal weiter komme. Ich hätte am liebsten in den Monitor getreten!  
Später kommen dann noch ein paar Kämpfe die ähnlich schwer sind. Die hatte ich dann nach ein paar Anläufen aber dann doch geschafft. Leicht ist das Spiel jedenfalls absolut nicht!


----------



## pirx (19. April 2009)

Nali_WarCow am 06.04.2009 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zwar „nur“ etwa 50 bis 60 Stunden beim Kumpel hinter mir, aber es hat mir wirklich gut gefallen. Sicherlich keine 9X, aber so gut, dass ich das Game auf jeden Fall bei Gelegenheit noch einmal komplett durchspielen werde.


Boah... 60 Stunden beim Kumpel mit einem Single-Player Game, nicht schlecht 

Habs jetzt auch ca. 15 Stunden gespielt und es gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut... bis auf die Story, die find ich mindestens so kindisch wie der halbwüchsige Held, der mir mit seinem schnöseligem Gehabe total auf die Nerven geht ^_^ Ich bin da definitiv an meiner Schmerzgrenze angelangt 
Für mich ist das wirklich das grösste Manko an dem Game. Die sonstigen Negativ-Punkte find ich jetzt nicht wirklich störend und ein grosses Plus ist doch, dass es ohne Abstürze, üble Bugs und hässliche Plot-Stopper läuft.


----------

